# Weird lubes



## Cubed Cuber (Dec 21, 2017)

post your ideas for weird lubes that could work


----------



## Teoidus (Dec 21, 2017)

grey goo lube - solves the cube for you, but makes it look like your hands are moving


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Dec 22, 2017)

Coconut oil
It worked when I put about 2-3 ml of it into my 3x3


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Dec 22, 2017)

Half-melted chocolate?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 22, 2017)

I know hair conditioner is quite popular among the Filipino cube community.


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Dec 22, 2017)

Water, acid, blood and WD40 mixed together


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 22, 2017)

Just use normal lube or pencil lead (graphite).


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 22, 2017)

Vaseline, that's what I used to use and it worked great...............


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 22, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Vaseline, that's what I used to use and it worked great...............


It's that trolling? Vasoline will eat your cubes. Don't use it, and if you have used it wash it out very thoroughly immediately, or just throw the cube away.


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 22, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> It's that trolling? Vasoline will eat your cubes. Don't use it, and if you have used it wash it out very thoroughly immediately, or just throw the cube away.


I was joking, but I probably should have been more clear(fixed^). All experienced cubers I would think know that Vaseline will kill your cubes. I really used to use it though.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 22, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> I was joking, but I probably should have been more clear(fixed^). All experienced cubers I would think know that Vaseline will kill your cubes. I really used to use it though.


I've used it too, and you're right that experienced cubers would know better, but inexperienced cubers are more likely to get advice from a thread like this than people who would get the joke.


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Dec 22, 2017)

I've also done it before


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 22, 2017)

I used it on my rubiks brand and now it is very loose but turns better, But I would never use it on any of my speedcubes.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 23, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> It's that trolling? Vasoline will eat your cubes. Don't use it, and if you have used it wash it out very thoroughly immediately, or just throw the cube away.


What exactly about vasoline kills your cubes?


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 23, 2017)

Aerma said:


> What exactly about vasoline kills your cubes?


It slowly melts the plastic. The silicone lubes coat the plastic without reacting with it, but anything petroleum based reacts with the plastic.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 23, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> It slowly melts the plastic. The silicone lubes coat the plastic without reacting with it, but anything petroleum based reacts with the plastic.


Oh ok! Just wanted to make sure I didn't have anything like that in my own lube


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Dec 23, 2017)

Aerma said:


> Just wanted to make sure I didn't have anything like that in my own lube


So then it would be *REALLY STUPID* if someone put it in the Gan SM


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 23, 2017)

I heard water works really well, especially if you wipe it all over the pieces to remove other lubes when applying it


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Dec 23, 2017)

Hssandwich said:


> I heard water works really well


#working well in rusting up your cube's core


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 23, 2017)

Cubed Cuber said:


> #working well in rusting up your cube's core


How do you think Max got a sub 5 underwater?


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Dec 24, 2017)

I mean long-term


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 29, 2017)

At our last day in Primary school,me and my friends decided to sneak into the classroom with a $1 springless cube. We put whiteboard cleaner onto it , I did a solve before and after. Before, 40 secs After 30 secs!!


----------



## HEMcubing (Jan 6, 2018)

Well I used a mix of hand soap and water it was pretty good.... Up until my very nice thunderclap got realy black in the peices inside and the core rusted so that was fun so my my thunderclap is just a piece of junk. P.S only use REAL LUBE not a mix of mayo and soap ok I have experience.


----------

